# acer aspire one won't power up!



## snakeman21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought an Acer Aspire one about a week ago. I installed Ubuntu along with windows for a dual boot, and everything was okay. Ubuntu was working, windows was working, life was good. Earlier today, I was using windows, and everything seemed right. I finished what I was doing and clicked "shut down." The computer shut down, and I closed the lid. Then, about twenty minutes ago, I opened it and pressed the power button. It made the whirring sound it usually makes, and the green power indicator lit up, but... the screen remained black. I tried to shut it off manually, but it wouldn't power down. Finally, I unplugged it and pulled the battery. It will seem to power up, but nothing happens. What's going on?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tap f8 when booting and from the options try
last known good configuration


----------



## snakeman21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not trying to be rude, but maybe I wasn't clear... The screen will not come on! I am not given any options, I get no response! I would've used f8 by now if I had the chance. The ONLY thing it does is turn on the fan. The hard drive light doesn't come on, and the screen stays blank!:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then i would suspect the m/board
do you know how to reset the cmos on the laptop


----------



## snakeman21 (Nov 7, 2008)

No. I've never had to before. Is it difficult?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not if you can find the method used 
different brands use different ways and place the cmos battery all over the place


----------



## snakeman21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay, I reset the cmos. I had done it on a desktop computer before, but never on a laptop. Everything went back together just fine, but... it didn't make any difference. Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it appears to power up but you get no screen
shine a torch onto the screen and see if you see anything
connect a monitor to the vga port and see if you get a screen


----------



## snakeman21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw nothing when I shined a light on it, and unfortunately, I don't have a monitor lying around... All my wife and I have are laptops! But I know that it's more than just the screen. The only light that comes on is the power indicator. The hard drive light does nothing, but it should when the computer is booting.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if the h/drive diognostic will run
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## snakeman21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't even try, man. The Aspire One has no cd drive, and since it won't power up, I can't get into the bios to run it from a USB. Any other suggestions? I am so close to taking it out back and shooting it.:upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you remove the h/drive and see if it posts


----------

